# I'm new!



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I just thought I'd introduce myself.  Me and my partner have been TTC now for just over 2 years with no success.

After a boatload of tests, we had three unsuccessful IUIs courtesy of the NHS in early 2004.  After the third failure, we were given an appointment date for the back end of the year, so decided we'd had enough of waiting around and that we'd go private.

Now we're in the middle of our first attempt at IVF and ICSI.  I had my egg collection yesterday when 20 eggs were collected.  Overnight 11 have fertilised, so we're now looking forward to going back on Thursday for the embryo transfer!  Then the dreaded 2WW!!!!

It's exciting but daunting at the same time, but we're keeping our fingers crossed...

Kittikat
xx


----------



## lizzies (Nov 3, 2004)

Kittikat

Good luck! I'll keep my fingers cross for you too.  Stay positive!  I havent started my first cycle of IVF with ICSI yet - still on the waiting list hopefully it won't be much longer.  Gives me a tingle to think that there could be light at the end of this long tunnel.

Lizzies


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Kittikat,

Well done on the number of eggs collected and fertilised.

You must be on  

Hoping that I get a similar result!!!!

Best wishes,

Natalie x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Kittikat,

WOW.... great EC!!!!!

Just wanted to widh you all the very best for your ET and 2WW.

I hope you know you've now got the support of all your new friends at ff.

Try to stay   throughout your 2ww, also, it might be worth reading the very interesting poll in the voting room about certain activities duing the 2ww which has some very interesting results - if nothing else it should at least keep you busy!



sprinkling loads of   your way!

As always......

Catch



(if your dp is interested there's a guy's room too!)


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi kittikat,i met you in the chat room,just thought id say good luck and enjoy FF.skye


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Kittikat

Welcome to FF!

Good luck with your journey.

Laine x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Kittikat 

Welcome to ff wanted to wish you all the best with 2ww hope its a bfp 

love always lilly xx


----------



## jude10 (Nov 12, 2004)

me too.

Good to hear you're doing something really postive, i've got my fingers crossed for you

love jude


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

It's Kittikat here again (still getting to grips with the site!!).

Just an update - went in for embryo transfer on Thursday and we were told that of the 11 eggs which had fertilised, only two made it through (can you believe that - when 20 were collected originally!?).  They were grade 2s (which they said were still good) - one was a 9-cell and the other an 8-cell.  Both were transfered successfully on Thursday morning, so the 2WW has officially begun!

I'm doing ok though - relaxing and letting DP do all the hard work!!

I just want to say thanks to everyone for your support.  I know I'm feeling very emotional at the moment, but it made me cry to know that there are people out there who care and give their support to people they've never even met.  It means so much...thank you.

Babydust to all...

Kittikat
xx


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

Kittikat

wishing you lots of  

Rach x x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Kittikat,

congrats on the et. Sending loads of   your way for the 2ww.

Catch


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi kittikat,good luck with 2ww,stay .skye


----------

